# Help my ramrod broke off in the barrel



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey all, I had an unfortunate accident while cleaning my muzzleloader. My ramrod broke off inside. Problem is this. I have a T/C Scout which has no breech plug, therefore I can't push the ramrod back out the other way. I am looking for any suggestions. I thought about using a air compressor and trying to blow it out, but I am open for any suggestions!!!! Help!!! I need to get my muzzy sighted in for next week!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

What is on the end of the "stuck" end of the ramrod? Patch or brush?? How far down the barrel is the end?  Is it a wood or composite ramrod??


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Maybe a ball extractor?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Maybe a ball extractor?



There are several options IF its a wood ramrod and depending on how far down it broke off. We'll have to wait and see what he says.......got me thinking though. Funny the last time this happened we were trying to pull a ball out of loaded gun and the rod broke off WAY down. Tied the gun to a tree and used a long cord and shot it out...........charge, ball/patch and what was left of the ramrod. I do not recommend this at all........but it did work..


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I thought about that too wall-eye. My buddy has a ML that's pretty old and hasn't been shot in years. The way he describes it makes me worried to shoot the first shot through it.:lol: He's been wanting to ML hunt with it the past few years.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

uptracker said:


> I thought about that too wall-eye. My buddy has a ML that's pretty old and hasn't been shot in years. The way he describes it makes me worried to shoot the first shot through it.:lol: He's been wanting to ML hunt with it the past few years.




Yep, bad thing it sounds like the gun isn't loaded and the ramrod broke cleaning it so there is no way to shoot it out........there are other options though........just have to wait and see how far down it broke.

I have a friend that had a real real old one that he wanted to blow up for what ever silly reason and tied it to a tree with the cord trick........I won't say what he did to the gun though before he fired it.......geez.........BOOOOOOOM


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Reminds me of my first TC Hawken kit, it came with a wooden ram rod, I shot at a buck and went to reload while I was all jacked up on adrenalin, and got the ball part way down and broke the ram rod in three pieces right in my hands. There I was, standing in the snow, trailing blood spots from a wounded buck, and looking around for a stick to finish loading the gun with. I followed the blood upwind to find a big 8 pointer laying with some does as if nothing had happened, I was 10 yards right behind them, they looking the other way into the noisy wind, there was nothing I could do but watch them. I backed out of there and went home and got the ball the rest of the way down the barrel with my gun cleaning rod, then went back only to find that the deer had moved on, and a very small pool of blood where the bucks legs were imprinted in the snow where he laid, I must have just nicked him.
Went right out and bought a fiberglass ram rod the next day.


Remove the nipple, drop a very little amount of powder in the hole, put the nipple back on, fire it off OUTSIDE.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

You might put a small charge under the nipple and blow it out key is start small and to be safe shoot it with a cord to pull the trigger ,I have done this .Bud


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

take it to a gun smith..


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

For those unfamiliar w/the T/C Scout there is not removable breech or nipple. I'd second the gunsmith idea. You could bugger up the crown or rifling by the time you "might" remove it. Bought a glass rod before I ever shot mine but I use the original for cleaning. A ball remover would not have enough thread engagement into a wooden rod to facilitate removal. And don't try to shot it out. T/C did make an adapter years ago to use compressed air to unload a weapon. That might be your best bet to avoid a gunsmith....


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

Just get some 4ffff powder and pack as much as you can down the nipple, 5 to 10 grs. is usally sufficent, and then shoot it out. You have nothing to worry about.
Oaks:


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

[/IMG]
is this your muzzy? (or similar) its important what you have on the end of that ramrod, if its a cleaning jag with a patch all a gunsmith is going to do is shoot it out with a co2 kit which you can do the equivalent with a small charge entered behind it the patch will protect the rifling just like a patch round ball i still wouldnt hold it in my hands while doing. if you know of anyone with the co2 discharge system that would be best

I would recommend a good composite bench rod for cleaning and loading during target practice. i shoot alot of cap lock muzzy and the only time i use ramrod is when in the field reloading.


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys, on the end is a patch with the cleaning jag. It is all the way down the barrel. It is broken off at the top where the metal tip connected to the wood. I am going to try an air compressor today, I'll see how it goes. If anyone else has any suggestions let em rip.

Thanks again!


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

not sure where you are located, but I have a synthetic rod of some type...you can have. Let me know.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

I trick that I have used is messy but has worked more than one time and that is to use a needle point grease gun adapter with a pressure grease gun most garages have this set up for doing lube jobs put the needle point in the nipple hole and apply grease it will push what ever is stuck out the barrel then use aresol brake cleaner to clean out the grease also guns with removable nipples you can find a grease zert to screw in works great


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, the air compressor test failed. My father in law didn't have a nozzle that could give me a good fitting. I think I know of someone who has a nozzle that will work better. I am going to try the wire like someone else posted. After that I am unsure as to what I am going to do. I don't think that I will try the powder behind the nipple thing for various reasons. I am going to pour a ton of gun oil down the barrel to soften up the patch, then give her heck in the morning. Once again any help would be apprechiated. I really want to get out and shoot on my next days off MON or TUES. 

Back to the grind!!!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I saw a tool that used CO2 cartridge to blow out balls 
and powder at a black powder shoot it seemed to work.don;t know whether it was homemade or not


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

454casull said:


> For those unfamiliar w/the T/C Scout there is not removable breech or nipple. I'd second the gunsmith idea. You could bugger up the crown or rifling by the time you "might" remove it. Bought a glass rod before I ever shot mine but I use the original for cleaning. A ball remover would not have enough thread engagement into a wooden rod to facilitate removal. And don't try to shot it out. T/C did make an adapter years ago to use compressed air to unload a weapon. That might be your best bet to avoid a gunsmith....


How do you cap it with out a nipple ? Bud


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Crowhunter said:


> How do you cap it with out a nipple ? Bud


It does have a nipple, except it's not a "traditional nipple." Here is a link with a pic of it. 

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=1382348&mpage=1

It is a rather unique system. I am so pissed off at myself for breaking the ramrod. I am such a goober.:rant:


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

you shuold be able to break down your rifle to the poitn that you can back out your breech plug/nipple and push the remnants out of your barrel.


----------

